# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Разные вопросы по глаголам (by tiudavidharris

## tiudavidharris

are the following correct? or do the following verbs have their own unique meanings? 
я схожу с верх горы. - i am descending from top of mountain
я съезжаю с верх горы.  - i am descending on vehicle from top of mountain
я въезжаю на верх горы. i am ascending on vehicle to top of mountain

----------


## it-ogo

> are the following correct? or do the following verbs have their own unique meanings? 
> я схожу с вер*шины* горы. - i am descending from top of mountain
> я съезжаю с вер*шины* горы.  - i am descending on vehicle from top of mountain
> я въезжаю на вер*шину* горы. i am ascending on vehicle to top of mountain

 It is correct, but 
1)A top of a mountain is "вершина" rather than "верх".
2)Preposition "с" here requires Genitive.
3)Native speaker would say "спускаюсь" instead of "схожу".

----------


## tiudavidharris

thank you!

----------


## tiudavidharris

did i say the following correctly? 
я буду лететь в москву на самолёт
я буду ехать в москву на автобус
я буду идти в город пешком 
i will fly to moscow on airplane
i will ride to moscow on a bus
i will walk to city on foot.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> did i say the following correctly? 
> я буду лететь в москву на самолёт
> я буду ехать в москву на автобус
> я буду идти в город пешком 
> i will fly to moscow on airplane
> i will ride to moscow on a bus
> i will walk to city on foot.

 Я буду лететь в Москву на самолёт*е*. = I will be flying to Moscow by plane.
Я буду ехать в Москву на автобус*е*. = I will be riding to Moscow by bus.
Я буду идти в город пешком. = I will be walking to city on foot. 
1. Note the prepositional case. 
2. All of those sentences accentuate an action in its progress, since you have chosen the imperfective aspect.
They can be used in some specific context, for example: 
Когда я буду лететь в Москву на самолёте, я буду читать книгу. = I will be reading a book while flying to Moscow by plane.
Я буду ехать в Москву на автобусе и слушать музыку. = I will be riding to Moscow by bus an listening to music.
Я буду идти в город пешком целый день. = I will be walking to city on foot all day long. 
3. If you want just to express a fact, you would need perfective 
Я полечу в Москву на самолёте.
Я поеду в Москву на автобусе.
Я пойду в город пешком. 
I believe that's what you actually meant.

----------


## tiudavidharris

Thank you again!

----------


## maxmixiv

It was only part of the story, I think. *Боб Уайтман*, could you explain to me, the native, and  tiudavidharris at the same time, how do the following sentences differ? 
Когда я буду лет*е*ть в Москву на самолёте, я буду читать книгу. = I will be reading a book while flying to Moscow by plane.
Я буду лет*а*ть в Москву на самолёте, когда у меня будет много денег. = ? 
Both are imperfective, right? How could be two different imperfective forms in Russian?

----------


## Lampada

> Когда я буду лет*е*ть в Москву на самолёте, я буду читать книгу. 
> Я буду лет*а*ть в Москву на самолёте, когда у меня будет много денег. = ? 
> Both are imperfective, right? How could be two different imperfective forms in Russian?

 Разве это не два разных глагола? _Летать - лететь. Ходить - идти._  
Вот нашла:      http://rus.1september.ru/article.php?ID=199904601 
"...глаголам *направленного и ненаправленного движения*.  
У всех этих глаголов: _лететь – летать, идти – ходить, ползти – ползать, плыть – плавать_ и т.д. – в связи с образованием видов и их использованием рождаются такие трудности, что не только ученику, но и учителю от них приходится солоно. Я, говоря прямо, от этих глаголов направленного и ненаправленного движения много вытерпел. Тут и опытный учитель может попасть впросак. Чтобы разобраться, здесь необходимы ступени видового словообразования.  
Что творится, например, с глаголом _пролетать_! 
В предложении _Каждое утро над нашим городом пролетает самолет_ глагол _пролетать_ несовершенного вида. _С таким небольшим запасом бензина наш самолет пролетает недолго._ Здесь глагол _пролетать_ совершенного вида! Что за хамелеон? 
Ведь это не двувидовой глагол. Да; это *два разных глагола,* омонимы.
Одна лесенка: _лететь – пролететь – пролетать._ Последний глагол занимает вторую ступеньку, он, как и должно быть, несовершенного вида; начало цепочки – _лететь_; все глаголы в этой цепочке-лесенке обозначают направленное движение.
Другая цепь: _летать – пролетать_. Приставочный глагол занимает первую ступеньку, вид у него по общему закону совершенный; начало цепочки – _летать_; все глаголы в этой цепочке обозначают ненаправленное движение. ..."

----------


## maxmixiv

Ну да, слова-то разные. Мозг, однако, противится тому, что одно по сути действие обозначается разными глаголами. 
Вот тут пары типа "лететь - летать" красиво называют: "имеющие двоякие формы несовершенного вида".  глаголы движения

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Ну да, слова-то разные. Мозг, однако, противится тому, что одно по сути действие обозначается разными глаголами. 
> Вот тут пары типа "лететь - летать" красиво называют: "имеющие двоякие формы несовершенного вида".  глаголы движения

 Ну вообще их называют "глаголы направленного и ненаправленного действия", по-английски - unidirectional (лететь) и multidirectional (летать) verbs. 
Кстати, совершенные виды от них совершенно с разным значением получаются, ср.: полететь (начало действия) и полетать (ограниченное во времени).
А чаще так бывает: одна и та же приставка, если её к направленному приставить, даёт совершенный вид (прилететь, улететь, залететь), а к ненаправленному - остаётся несовершенным (прилетать, улетать, залетать). 
А в древности такие пары были не только у глаголов движения. Следы этого остались в таких словах как "читать" и "читывать".

----------


## maxmixiv

Значит, всё-таки разные эти глаголы  :: 
Спасибо, будем знать!

----------


## tiudavidharris

I am confused by the meaning of the words: 
вводить
вносить 
in my dictionary, it says they mean 'to bring in'. 
when do you use вводить?
and when do you use вносить?

----------


## Doomer

вводить usually means "to bring/walk somebody in"
вносить means "to bring something in"

----------


## tiudavidharris

So youre saying that the following is how i use these words? 
'я ввожу их в зал.' - i am leading them into the hall
'я вножу сумку в комнату.' - i am bringing in a bag into the room 
but i also found in my book that these words mean 'to introduce' 
'страна вводит новые реформы.' - the country is introducing new reforms
'россия введет миграционную карту.' - russia will introduce a new migration card
'я вножу предложениею' - i an introducing a proposal 
i am confused that they both mean 'to introduce'. 
which word do i use to mean 'to introduce' in this context?
do you have better words or more colloquial words to express 'to introduce'?

----------


## it-ogo

> So youre saying that the following is how i use these words? 
> 'я ввожу их в зал.' - i am leading them into the hall
> 'я вножу сумку в комнату.' - i am bringing in a bag into the room 
> but i also found in my book that these words mean 'to introduce' 
> 'страна вводит новые реформы.' - the country is introducing new reforms
> 'россия введет миграционную карту.' - russia will introduce a new migration card
> 'я вножу предложениею' - i an introducing a proposal 
> i am confused that they both mean 'to introduce'. 
> which word do i use to mean 'to introduce' in this context?
> do you have better words or more colloquial words to express 'to introduce'?

 Yes, вносить/внести - to carry smth. into smth.; вводить/ввести - to lead smb. into smth. Also it can mean to introduce (to add smth. to smth.), to inject and some other meanings. They are different meaning of the same word. 
Many words in all languages have a set of meanings rather than 1 exact meaning. 
'я вно*ш*у предложение' 
Вводить and вносить can both mean "to introduce" but they are not interchangeable.  Вносить as "to introduce" means "to bring to someone's consideration", to propose. Вводить as "to introduce" means that introduced object will be put in action as a matter of fact, the decision is already made.  
Overall: вести - the object is active; нести - the object is passive.

----------


## tiudavidharris

The following words mean 'to endure' in my dictionary. 
выносить/вынести
переносить/перенести 
how do they differ in usage?
are there more colloquial words for to endure?

----------


## alexsms

depends on collocation in most cases... выносить usually suggests that something more serious or harder is endured...
but really context and collocation are so important here. 
выносить, переносить are good words for 'endure', can't think of anything too colloquial.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> вводить usually means "to bring/walk somebody in"
> вносить means "to bring something in"

 Agree.   

> So youre saying that the following is how i use these words? 
> 'я ввожу их в зал.' - i am leading them into the hall
> 'я вношу сумку в комнату.' - i am bringing in a bag into the room

 Please notice: 
вво*д*ить - вво*ж*у, вво*д*ишь, вво*д*ит, вво*д*им, вво*д*ите, вво*д*ят - the stem's final consonant is voiced
вно*с*ить - вно*ш*у, вно*с*ишь, вно*с*ит, вно*с*им, вно*с*ите, вно*с*ят - the stem's final consonant is voiceless
(there was your mistake) 
Technically, you can even use "вносить" with the nouns which denote people. But in some special cases  ::  I will show you the difference: 
Я ввожу девушку в зал. - I am leading a girl into the hall (we are walking in together).
Я вношу девушку в зал. - I am bringing in a girl into the room (I am carrying her on my arms, she is not walking on her feet). 
I hope you see the difference now. 
As to the other meaning "to introduce", I like it-ogo's explanation.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Yes, I think "вынести" involves some stronger suffering than "перенести". 
We often use "перенести" when talking about some surgery or desease which happened in someone's life. It does not always mean "enduring". If we say "Он перенёс операцию на сердце" it just means that "He has had a surgery on his heart". It just accentuates his experience, but does not emphasize suffering. The same is: "Он перенёс инфаркт" - "He had infarction (and then recovered)". I would add, that "перенести" more emphasizes a lucky result than suffering itself. The person who "перенёс" something has finally recovered from some undesirable conditions. 
"Вынести" also says that the person has survived. By it more emphasizes severe suffering, I would say. 
But they are often interchangeable:
"Я не вынесу эту боль" = "Я не перенесу эту боль" - "I cannot endure this pain". 
But if we say "Он легко переносит боль" it would mean "He easily endures pain". But "Он легко выносит боль" would sound strange to me. "Легко" and "выносит" just do not come together well.

----------


## tiudavidharris

the word 'подводить/подвести' means to deliver.
does it mean to deliver a person or an object? 
how about 'подносить/поднести?
to me this means, to carry an object towards something or someone.

----------


## alexsms

when 'подводить/подвести' means to deliver it's usually something animate (person, or it can be a horse or a cow) that can be made to go and move. 
'подносить/поднести' means to carry anything, it can be either an object or a person, e.g. carried in a stretcher)...

----------


## Боб Уайтман

It might be interesting that "подводить/подвести" often has a completely different meaning in colloquial speech, which has no relation to motion. 
It can mean "to do ill to somebody, either by breaking one’s promise, or by doing something which one was not expected to do". I’d better provide a few examples: 
1. I am planning to go to the sea side for my vacation, and you promised to buy tickets for me. I have already packed my things, made some plans, but you forgot to buy tickets. My plans are ruined. Then I would say: "Ты меня подвёл". 
2. I have borrowed a book from my friend. You come to my home and see the book, and you ask me: "May I take it for one day to read?". I reply: "That’s not mine. I have to give it back". You insist: "But pleeease!". Then I give up: "Ok, take it, but be careful: do not damage it, since it’s not mine!". Next day you come to my home again and bring the book back. But I see a dirty spot on the book cover, and some pages are ripped… And I have to give it back to my friend in the condition like that. Then I will say: "Ты меня подвёл". 
Coming back to the verbs of motion, here is a rule of thumb for you: 
- All the verbs derived from the root "вести/водить" are applicable to animate beings (humans or animals) assuming you take some person (or an animal, like a dog, cow, horse etc.) along with you to somewhere. There are plenty of prefixed verbs:
увести/уводить, привести/приводить, отвести/отводить, ввести/вводить, довести/доводить, вывести/выводить, развести/разводить, перевести/переводить etc.
Some of them may have other additional meanings not related to motion (like "перевести/переводить" also meaning "to translate, to interprete"), but we are discussing motion now, aren’t we? 
- All the verbs derived from the root "нести/восить" are applicable to both inanimate and animate objects assuming you carry something (or even somebody) in your hands, in a bag, in a box etc. There are also plenty of prefixed verbs:
унести/уносить, принести/приносить, отнести/относить, внести/вносить, донести/доносить, вынести/выносить, разнести/разносить, перенести/переносить etc.
Some of them may also have other additional meanings not related to motion (like "перенести/переносить" also meaning "to endure, to bear something", or even better: "to experience something potentially harmful, and to survive after it successfully"), but again it’s a different question.

----------


## tiudavidharris

are the following correct? 
я въезжаю гора - 'im driving up the mountain'
я съезжаю гора - 'im driving down the mountain'

----------


## Doomer

'im driving up the mountain' - я заезжаю на гору
'im driving down the mountain' - я съезжаю с горы 
It's a little bit different in Russian
In English you can "drive the mountain" but in Russian you are "driving on the mountain surface"

----------


## Seraph

> i am confused that they both mean 'to introduce'. 
> which word do i use to mean 'to introduce' in this context?
> do you have better words or more colloquial words to express 'to introduce'?

  In line with what it-ogo has said about the words having several meanings, to get suitable colloquial translation, you have to get the word that has the central meaning you want. 
'To introduce' in English having the meaning 'to become acquainted' would be something like познакомиться.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

I think "я въезжаю на гору" is also possible, but "заезжаю" is better.

----------


## maxmixiv

And "я еду в гору"

----------


## it-ogo

In my experience English word "to endure" in most actual situations can not be translated directly as one verb. Mostly one need to rebuild the sentence in translation to reproduce the sense.

----------


## tiudavidharris

which is the correct preposition to use with sailing to a place? 'в' or 'на'?
я плыву в владивосток
я плыву на владивосток

----------


## Боб Уайтман

None of them! 
I'm kidding a bit  ::  Technically, the first one is correct. But you should say: "Я плыву во Владивосток". 
The rule is: if a word starts with a combination "в + another consonant", the preposition "в" changes to "во" (for easier pronunciation).
"Владивосток" starts with "вл-", so we say "во Владивосток" (direction), "во Владивостоке" (location).

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> In my experience English word "to endure" in most actual situations can not be translated directly as one verb. Mostly one need to rebuild the sentence in translation to reproduce the sense.

 Interesting! Could you provide any examples to illustrate that?

----------


## tiudavidharris

im rather confused about the meaning of 'отводить'
i find my my dictionary that it means to take somewhere.
i also see the examples: 
Сша отводят России роль партнера.
Демократы отвели полгода на вывод войск. 
so does it mean 'to assign' or 'to allot'?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Prefixed verbs of motion often have multiple meanings. They usually have one direct meaning, and many figurative meanings.
The same is true for the English "phrasal verbs" (as to get on, to take off, to give out) - we (Russians) also have many difficulties with them. 
Your two examples just illustrate two different usages of the same verb.
And there are others. 
That's what my dictionary says: 
отводить
отвести (вн.)
1. lead* (d.); take* (d.); (в сторону) take* / draw* aside (d.)
отводить войска назад — withdraw, или draw* off, the troops
отводить воду (из) — drain (d.)
2. (об ударе и т. п.) parry (d.); ward off (d.) (тж. перен.); (перен.) remove (d.)
отводить обвинение — reject an accusation
3. (о кандидате) reject (d.); юр. (о присяжных) challenge (d.)
4. (о земле, помещении) allot (d.); (землю под определённую с.-х. культуру) set* aside (d.)
♢ отводить роль — assign a part
отводить душу — unburden one's heart, pour out one's heart
отвести глаза — look aside
он не мог глаз отвести — he couldn't take his eyes off
отвести глаза кому-л. разг. — distract / divert smb.'s attention, take* smb. in

----------


## tiudavidharris

how do i use the word 'сходиться' meaning 'to assemble'? 
and how do i use the word 'расходиться' meaning to disperse? 
do you use these words?

----------


## tiudavidharris

how do i use the word 'сходить'?
in my dictionary it says that it means 'get off, come down'
it also says that it means 'to go somewhere and return' when used with perfectives. 
do you use 'сходить'?
and if so, how do you use 'сходить'?

----------


## tiudavidharris

do i say these sentences right?
am i using the right preposition for these sentences? 
i was descending into the water?
я сплывал в воду 
i was descending under water?
я сплывал под водой

----------


## Юрка

> do you use 'сходить'?
> and if so, how do you use 'сходить'?

 Да. 
- Скоро будет концерт Мадонны. Хочешь сходить?
- А не сходить ли нам на концерт?
- С эскалатора удобнее сходить лицом вперёд.
 - Загар сходит две недели.
- Не стоит сходить с ума из-за этого.
- Как долго это будет сходить ему с рук?
- Как долго будет сходить снег?

----------


## tiudavidharris

can we use  the verb  'подножу' with the preposition 'в'?
and if so, what does it mean?  
"я подношу его в '?'."

----------


## bethany

First of all, where did you get "подножу" from? Are your sure the spelling is correct? Or did you mean "подложу" or anything else?

----------


## it-ogo

> Interesting! Could you provide any examples to illustrate that?

 Right now I can remember phrases like "In enduring grow strong.", "Endure my sword, bastard!", "we must endure to the end" or something like that - I am not sure if they are exact quotes.  
what can't be cured must be endured.

----------


## dondublon

There isn't such a word in Russian.

----------


## dondublon

"сходиться" - when objects moves to each other, and become closer. 
"расходиться" - when objects moves from each other, and becomes more far from each other.

----------


## tiudavidharris

sorry i mispelled. 
its "я подношу его в '?'."

----------


## dondublon

Ok, thats clear  :: 
"подношу" - [I] bring some object, carefully or respectful. From the word "ношу", "нести".

----------


## bethany

"я подношу его к...?" is possible. I could also thinks of some contexts where you could say "я подношу его в..". But you'd better explain in English what you're trying to say.

----------


## dondublon

I didn't especially think about it, "подношу", but, with the first sight, I see two main situations to use this word.
1. With some technical instructions. "Подношу спичку к горелке" and so on.
2. Then we speak about present or sacrifice. "Подношу ему блюдо с фруктами" - polite, demonstrative action.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

No, they do not sound Russian at all. The verb "сплывать" is quite rare, and it cannot be used in this context. 
If you mean "to submerge" (from the surface to some point under the water), then your choice is: Я погружался под воду. Or you may even make it simpler: Я опускался под воду. They are imperfective. The perfective versions (completed action) will be: Я погрузился под воду. Я опустился под воду. 
The opposite direction is "всплывать" (to come to surface): Я всплывал из-под воды (imperfective) and Я всплыл из-под воды (perfective). 
Сплывать (imperf.) / сплыть (perf.) is only used when something moves down the stream along the water surface: Лёд сплывает вниз по реке - The ice floats down the river (e.g. in spring, when the ice melts). But it is quite rare, I'd say.

----------


## Shady_arc

Also often used in mathematics for sequences that *converge* (the values _come closer and closer_ to some points) and *diverge* (the values don't). I wonder if I used them in these contexts much more often than in their ordinary meaning.

----------


## it-ogo

Usually translation of separate words does not work without the context.

----------


## maxmixiv

And further, "Descending under water" as continuous process could be expressed in past tense:
Я погружался под водой.
Я опускался под водой.

----------


## tiudavidharris

> I could also thinks of some contexts where you could say "я подношу его в..". But you'd better explain in English what you're trying to say.

 im actually more interested in what a sentence would mean if the words 'подношу' and 'в' where used in combination.
so for example:  
'я подношу его в комнату' 
what would this mean?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> im actually more interested in what a sentence would mean if the words 'подношу' and 'в' where used in combination.
> so for example:  
> 'я подношу его в комнату' 
> what would this mean?

 I do not think that "подношу" and "в" are even compatible. I cannot think of any example. Maybe some oneelse could find any. 
"Я подношу его в комнату" sounds clumsy.
There are two options:  
"Я вношу его в комнату" - I carry it into the room. (So, you bring an object from the outer space to the space inside the room).
or
"Я подношу его к комнате" - I carry it towards the room. (I approach the room, but do not enter inside).

----------


## tiudavidharris

Thanks!

----------


## tiudavidharris

is it correct to say 'я перевёз стул вo свой дом' (i am carried a chair on vehicle into my house) despite the fact that i carried the chair on a vehicle then stopped at my house where i unloaded the chair from the car first before entering the house.?
or am i limited to saying 'я перевёз стул y свой дом'?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> is it correct to say 'я перевёз стул в свой дом'

 Yes!   

> or am i limited to saying 'я перевёз стул у свой дом'?

 In Russian we never say like that. It sounds Ukrainian to me (they use "в" and "у" interchangeably). 
In Russian,"у" is never used for direction! Only for static location. 
Or, you can say "Я подвёз стул к своему дому" if you want to emphasize that you unloaded it from the car outside of your house.
But "Я перевёз стул в свой дом" sounds perfect. Everyone understands you do not enter your house in your car  ::

----------


## tiudavidharris

Thanks!

----------


## maxmixiv

плыть is no different from other motion verb.
We плывём, едем, летим, ползём...
 в Москву
 на запад
 к берегу
Why? I don't know  ::

----------


## tiudavidharris

how does 'погружаться/погрузиться' decline? 
present tense:
погружаюсь
погружаешься
погружается
погружаемся
погружаетесь
погружаются 
Perfective future tense:
погружусь
погрузишься
погрузится
погрузимся
погрузитесь
погрузятся 
Perfective past tense:
погрузился
погрузилас
погрузилос
погрузилис 
imperfective past tense:
погружался
погружалась
погружалось
погружались 
imperfective imperative
погружаи
погружаитесь 
perfective imperative
погрузи
погрузитесь 
did i get them right?

----------


## Marcus

> did i get them *write*?

 right

----------


## tiudavidharris

so did i get them correct?

----------


## tiudavidharris

im trying to say 'i am running after her' 
<<я бегу после её.>> - это правильно?
was the russian sentence correct?

----------


## it-ogo

Я бегу за ней.  <<я бегу после *н*её.>> means actually "I am going to make my run after she will make hers."

----------


## Боб Уайтман

A rule of thumb: "после" is used for time relations, "за" - for spacial relations.

----------


## it-ogo

> how does 'погружаться/погрузиться' decline? 
> present tense:
> погружаюсь
> погружаешься
> погружается
> погружаемся
> погружаетесь
> погружаются 
> Perfective future tense:
> ...

 You can check morphology of Russian words here. Enter word "погрузиться" (or whatever) and press "View".

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> how does 'погружаться/погрузиться' decline? 
> present tense:
> погружаюсь
> погружаешься
> погружается
> погружаемся
> погружаетесь
> погружаются 
> Perfective future tense:
> ...

 Mostly yes. Corrected your errors.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Oh, you've got double proof!

----------


## Lampada

Крематорий - Последний шанс - YouTube    *Последний Шанс* 
Ту собачку, что *бежит за мной*, зовут "Последний шанс"
Звон гитары и немного слов - это всё, что есть у нас
Мы громко лаем и кричим, бросая на ветер слова
Хотя я знаю о том, что всё это зря 
На моих шузах лежит пыль многих городов
Я раньше знал, как пишутся буквы, я верил в силу слов
Писал стихи, но не стал поэтом и слишком часто был слеп
Мое грядущее - горстка пепла, мое прошлое - пьяный вертеп 
Но были дни, которые запомнятся мне навсегда -
Другая жизнь, иные времена 
Грязный подвал и на стенах женщины, отчизна которых - туземный атолл
Сомнительный звук, но в каждом аккорде слепая вера в Rock-n-Roll
Но кто-то разбил хрусталь наших грёз и вырвал из жизни дни
Дни, когда мы верили в то, что всё еще впереди! 
Твёрдым шагом мы идём вперёд, нам нечего терять
И нет сил, чтобы бросить всё и сызнова начать
Но если ты чувствуешь это, как чувствует негр блюз
Тогда моя собачка права, и, может быть, ты поймёшь меня 
А ту собачку, что *бежит за мной*, зовут "Последний шанс"
Звон гитары и немного слов - это всё, что есть у нас
Мы громко лаем и кричим, бросая на ветер слова
Хотя я знаю о том, что всё это зря!

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANiOnPLe0u4  Виктор Плешак, Песня о земле - YouTube Поёт Елена Камбурова   *Песня о Земле* 
Кто сказал: "Всё сгорело дотла,
Больше в землю не бросите семя!"?
Кто сказал, что Земля умерла?
Нет, она затаилась на время. 
Материнства не взять у Земли,
Не отнять, как не вычерпать моря.
Кто поверил, что Землю сожгли?
Нет, она почернела от горя. 
Как разрезы, траншеи легли,
И воронки, как раны, зияют.
Обнажённые нервы Земли
Неземное страдание знают.  *Она вынесет всё*, переждёт, 
Не записывай Землю в калеки!
Кто сказал, что Земля не поёт,
Что она замолчала навеки?! 
Нет! Звенит она, стоны глуша,
Изо всех своих ран, из отдушин,
Ведь Земля — это наша душа, 
Сапогами не вытоптать душу! 
Кто сказал, что Земля умерла?
Нет, она затаилась на время.
__________________________________________________   *"Song About Earth"* Translated by Eugenia Weinstein 
Who could say: "All was burned to a crisp,
Earth will never again be fertile!"?
Who could say that it ceased to exist? 
No, it quieted down for a while. 
Earth of motherhood try to bereave —
It"s as hard as to empty an ocean.
Who believes Earth was burned, who believes?
No, it blackened of grief and commotion. 
Gash-like trenches are running across.
Gaping wide, crater wounds never cured,
Laying bare all Earth"s bare nerves,
Which unspeakable pain have endured.
It"ll wait, it"ll bear anything, —
Called a cripple will hardly be ever!
Who would argue that Earth doesn"t sing?
Who would say it"s been silenced forever?! 
No! It muffles its groans in a call,
Every wound of it sings, every hole!
Earth is our soul, after all, —
How can boots trample down a soul?! 
Who believes Earth was burned, who believes?
No, it quieted down for a while...

----------


## tiudavidharris

thank you again!

----------


## Lampada

*Плыть по* воде, по реке, по морю 
_______________________   http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=356.22 *С.Никитин, Квинтет физфака МГУ*  http://bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=679.21 В.Егоров, Д.Богданов, Вад.Мищук   *Дожди*   *Я вас люблю, мои дожди,*
Мои тяжёлые осенние,
Чуть-чуть смешно, чуть-чуть рассеянно
Я вас люблю, мои дожди. 
А листья ластятся к стволам,
А тротуары словно зеркало,
И *я плыву по зеркалам*,
В которых отражаться некому, 
Где, как сутулые моржи,
Машины фыркают моторами,
Где вьются рельсы монотонные,
Как серебристые ужи. 
Где оборванцы фонари
Бредут шеренгою заляпанной,
И осень огненный парик
Сдирает ливневыми лапами. 
Спасибо вам, мои дожди,
Спасибо вам, мои осенние,
За всё, что вы во мне посеяли,
Спасибо вам, мои дожди.
Спасибо вам, мои дожди.

----------


## Lampada

Здесь плывут "где?" - _в краю _ Татьяна Буланова - Белая ночь ( клип ) - YouTube  
Поёт *Татьяна Буланова* 
Помнишь ночь, где мосты над застывшей Невой
Водный путь кораблям открывали
Помнишь белую ночь, где мы были с тобой
И куда мы вернёмся едва ли
Помнишь белую ночь, где мы были с тобой
И куда мы вернёмся едва ли 
В уснувшем городе, где сны сбываются
Где в летнем сумраке следы теряются
Туман пронзая до утра и корабли и катера *Плывут в краю* ночном
Там потерялись мы с тобой
Бродили над Невой
Всю ночь вдвоём 
Все прошло и мосты навсегда развела
Между нами разлука в то лето
Тает белая ночь, холодна и светла,
В глубине моей памяти где-то
Тает белая ночь, холодна и светла,
В глубине моей памяти где-то 
В уснувшем городе, где сны сбываются
Где в летнем сумраке следы теряются
Туман пронзая до утра и корабли и катера *Плывут в краю* ночном
Там потерялись мы с тобой
Бродили над Невой
Всю ночь вдвоём 
В уснувшем городе, где сны сбываются
Где в летнем сумраке следы теряются
Туман пронзая до утра и корабли и катера *Плывут в краю* ночном
Там потерялись мы с тобой
Бродили над Невой
Всю ночь вдвоём

----------


## tiudavidharris

I am wondering if i have the correct idea about my sentences. 
1) Does the following sentence express i am running down by stairs?
'я сбегаю по ступенькам'
or must i say 
'я сбегаю вниз по ступенькам'  
2) These mean 'I am going down' but do not say 'how I am going down'. Meaning I can go down by stairs or elevator? Am i Right?
'я сбегаю вниз' 
'я бегаю вниз' 
я спускаюсь вниз
я хожу вниз 
3) Also how do i say 'i am going down by elevator'?
я спускаюсь на лифте
я съезжаю на лифте
я спускаюсь вниз на лифте
я съезжаю вниз на лифте

----------


## tiudavidharris

1) how do i use the word 'лазить' which means to climb?
i know i how to use 'подниматься' which means to climb up. 
'подниматься лестнитца' climb up a staircase or ladder. 
2) what is the difference between  'подниматься' and 'лазить' ?

----------


## maxmixiv

1) Both are correct   
2) *Сбегаю* and  *схожу* have only meaning "on foot". *Спускаюсь* is process of losing height in any way: elevator, diving, parachuting etc.  
3) All 4 sound normal to me *я спускаюсь на лифте* is the best

----------


## Shady_arc

"Он постоянно лазит по деревьям"
"Сам не знаю, зачем я лажу по развалинам разрушенных зданий."
that's how. 
Grammatically the word refers to a repeated, indefinite action of climbing, maybe in different places and over a period of time. As for the lexical meaning, "подниматься" is the most general word ("to go up"), while "лазить" is specifically for climbing up and/or down (and _лезть_ -for some specific direction and destination)

----------


## maxmixiv

*Lampada* we are sailing "to a place" here  ::

----------


## Shady_arc

1) They do. However, you may just use "бегу вниз по ступенькам", and it would be more natural
2) "Я бегаю вниз" and "Я хожу вниз" are different. Certainly, they do mean that you go/run down. But they are for REPEATED action, like "I often run down there" or "I always go down to the ground floor to get some coffee". Use a one-directional verb for one-time action in a specific direction.
3) _"Я съезжаю на лифте"_ and _"Я съезжаю вниз на лифте"_ are extremely weird, though grammatically correct and somewhat understandable. Don't use it. The verb "съезжать" is never used for elevators. Use it for vehicles going _down_ or going _away from some place_ (from the highway, from the road or from the place the car was standing on). 
It is also used for people: when you are moving to a new place (i.e. to live there), you use "переезжать" to describe a process in general, or you may use "съезжать" to say you are moving "away" from the place you are currently living in:
"Мы скоро съезжаем с квартиры на Балаклавском."

----------


## tiudavidharris

so is it correct to say <<я иду вниз по лестнице.>> ?

----------


## car

Agree. 
Подниматься is a more abstract word, it means "ascend".
Лазить is a more specific word, for situations like climbing a ladder, but not limited to, this word is used for many "awkward" ways of moving, for example one can say "лазить через окно" = "get in through the window", or "лазить по чердаку" ("hang out in the attic?"), or, as was said "лазить по деревьям" (= climbing trees) 
Climbing up a ladder is an "awkward" (i don't know how to describe it) way of moving, therefore we use лазить.
Walking up a staircase is a simple walk on foot, there fore the more general подниматься. However if someone is drunk, then лазить can be used: он был так пьян, что еле лез по лестнице  = he was so drunk that barely was able to "climb up" the staircase.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Yes, it is correct!

----------


## Shady_arc

> so is it correct to say <<я иду вниз по лестнице.>> ?

 It is. Note, though, that it means "I am walking downstairs", "I am currently at the stairs, going down". It makes sense in some contexts, it doesn't add up in some others. For example, imagine you are in a large railway station where you are supposed to meet your friend. The friend doesn't seem to be there, so you make a call and ask "Where are you?". Then the answer "Ты в главном зале? Я иду вниз по лестнице" is logical and quite natural (i.e. "look at the main staircase. I'm right there, walking down"). 
However, usually it isn't important and we don't even remember walking downstairs to exit the building/ going upstair to the office. You mostly just use "спускаться"/"подниматься" without mentioning the stairs/elevators, let alone "иду вверх"/"иду вниз".

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> 'подниматься лестнитца' climb up a staircase or ladder.

 It is incorrect. In Russian, it's "подниматься по лестнице". 
I noticed you often forget to decline nouns. And you need "по" when you move along some surface: идти по дороге, плыть по воде, лететь по воздуху, ходить по крышам, подниматься по лестнице etc. etc.

----------


## tiudavidharris

do you use prefixes with лазить, ползать, таскать?

----------


## tiudavidharris

Thank You

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Yes, we do: 
лазить - залазить (to somewhere), полазить (for a short time), вылазить (from somewhere), влазить (inside somewhere), перелазить (over something) etc.
ползать - заползать, поползать, выползать, вползать, переползать, уползать, ...
таскать - затаскивать, вытаскивать, перетаскивать, утаскивать (but actually there's also a suffix, if without a suffix I can only think of a few examples like потаскать, истаскать, перетаскать).

----------


## Shady_arc

> перелазить (over something)

 Or is it? I can only imagine this word used to describy climbing and exploring some not-so-user-friendly area_ thoroughly_. Like "перелазить все стройки района". Climbing over something is "перелезать"  

> потаскать, истаскать, перетаскать

  Also оттаскать (за волосы), натаскать (на экзамен по русскому) and, probably, other rarely used or colloquial combinations.

----------


## tiudavidharris

If you add a suffix, will it still be a verb of motion? 
i know prefixes added to verbs of motion gives them patterned meanings. 
do suffixes do change the meaning of verbs of motion as well?
ive never heard of them.
are the reflexive endings 'ся' and 'сь' what you mean?

----------


## Shady_arc

> If you add a suffix, will it still be a verb of motion? 
> i know prefixes added to verbs of motion gives them patterned meanings. 
> do suffixes do change the meaning of verbs of motion as well?
> ive never heard of them.
> are the reflexive endings 'ся' and 'сь' what you mean?

 Suffixes also change meaning, or, in this case (тащить --> затащить --> затаскивать) grammatical category, such as aspect (perfect/imperfect). -ся (сь) is a suffix for reflective verbs (mind, though, reflective meaning is only one of their functions). That's, actually, why suffixes are different from endings. In Russian grammar "endings" are only those building blocks that only change the word's form while still keep its lexical meaning (such as singular/plural, 1st person verb form - 3rd person verb form). By contrast, suffixes and prefixes are part of the stem: they are used to alter the meaning of the word (so in English a Russian teacher would call "-ment" in "government" a suffix, but "-ed" in past form "sustained" an ending). 
Strictly speaking, you should only be aware of a limited amount of verbs of motion, such as идти/ходить, ехать/ездить, лететь/летать, плыть/плавать, ползти/ползать, нести/носить, вести/возить and a few others. There are many other verbs that mean some motion, but only these few have a distinction between "indefinite" (multidirectional) and "specific" (one-way trip) action. All other Russian verbs only have perfective/imperfective aspectual distinction. 
May I ask why so many questions in so little time frame?

----------


## tiudavidharris

First of all, thank you for the help.
I am trying to build a basic understanding of the Russian Language.
Lately, I have been trying to construct sentences with verbs of motion and ran into difficulties.
I am actually almost done studying verbs of motion and their prefixed forms. I have studied most of the common verbs of motion already.
This is just a short phase of many questions I think. 
Honestly, I independently study the Russian language daily. I want to move to Russia someday and the language is one of the challenges i face.

----------


## tiudavidharris

i know when i say 'у меня пища' it means ' i have food'
and when i say 'я имею пища' does it mean ' i have food' or 'i am having food'. 
what if i said 'у меня было пища', this means 'i had food.'
and if i said 'я имел пища', it also means i had food. 
i know when i use the preposition 'y', it can mean i have or had an object..
does 'иметь' refer to having the activity? 
i am not sure
how is the word 'иметь' versus the preposition 'y' used?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

First of all, I would correct some errors you made (see in red below):   

> i know when i say 'у меня пища' it means ' i have food'
> and when i say 'я имею пищу' does it mean ' i have food' or 'i am having food'. *"иметь" is a transitive verb (the same as in English), so you need the accusative.* 
> what if i said 'у меня была пища', this means 'i had food.' *"пища" is feminine.* 
> and if i said 'я имел пищу', it also means i had food. *The same as above.* 
> i know when i use the preposition 'y', it can mean i have or had an object..
> does 'иметь' refer to having the activity? 
> i am not sure
> how is the word 'иметь' versus the preposition 'y' used?

  

> and when i say 'я имею пищу' does it mean ' i have food' or 'i am having food'.

 No, it does not mean "I am having food". The verb "to have" has different meanings in English: one of them is "to possess" or "to own". A different meaning is "to eat" or "to drink" (as in "to have lunch", "to have some tea" etc. – it is not about possession, it is about consumption). 
In Russian, the verb "иметь" means "to possess", but never "to consume". If you want to say "I’m having food", it would be "я ем" or "я кушаю" (I’m eating), usually you do not need to add "пища" as it is obvious. But there is also a more official expression for "I'm having food": "я принимаю пищу" (lit.: I'm receiving food). But never "имею".   

> what if i said 'у меня было пища', this means 'i had food.'
> and if i said 'я имел пища', it also means i had food. 
> i know when i use the preposition 'y', it can mean i have or had an object..
> does 'иметь' refer to having the activity? 
> i am not sure
> how is the word 'иметь' versus the preposition 'y' used?

 Technically,
Я имею пищу = У меня есть пища = I have food.
Я имел пищу = У меня была пища = I had food.
They mean just the same. 
However, the options with "иметь" sound odd and hardly ever used in the colloquial speech (despite being understandable). 
The construction "у + noun in genitive (possessor) + есть + noun in nominative (what is being possessed)" is preferrable and widely used. 
The verb "иметь" has limited use in modern Russian. Most often it is used when the subject of possession is something abstract:
Эта олимпиада имеет шанс стать лучшей в истории игр. – These olympic games have a chance to become the best in the history of the games. "шанс" (chance) is an abstract thing.
It can be used in technical or scientific language:
Квадрат имеет четыре стороны. – A square has four sides.
Note: in all the examples above the construction with "у" is still possible, but "иметь" makes them sound more formal. 
There are some set expressions with "иметь" and abstract nouns: "иметь значение" - to have importance, to be important, to matter (Размер имеет значение. - The size matters.); "иметь смысл" - to make sense (note: we say "to have sense", not "to make sense") etc. (Это не имеет смысла. - This makes no sense.). 
However, if you need an imperative construction, "иметь" (it's imperative form is "имей (те)") is the only option you have:
Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей (Do not have 100 roubles, but have 100 friends) - a Russian saying. 
Be careful not to use "иметь" when applying to people (like you say "I have a wife" in English). In Russian slang, it can be used as a euphemism for "to have sex with someone"!

----------


## tiudavidharris

Thank you

----------


## maxmixiv

The exercise on "у меня есть ..."  Кино - Место для шага вперед (guitar cover) - YouTube

----------


## tiudavidharris

I am unsure about the translation of this sentence.
I am trying to say 'i am watching television.' so i literally have to say 'i am looking into television in Russian.
'я смотрю в телевизор.'  
i cannot just say 'i am watching television.'
'я смотрю телевизор.' 
ive learned that if i want to say 'i am looking at you', I must say
я смотрю на тебя 
there is no russian translation for 'I am watching you' because 'смотреть' is used differently from the english verb 'look' or watch' which are both different verbs in english.
so it is incorrect to say
'я смотрю тебя'
even if the words seem to translate as 'i'm watching you' 
please correct me.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> I am unsure about the translation of this sentence.
> I am trying to say 'i am watching television.' so i literally have to say 'i am looking into television in Russian.
> 'я смотрю в телевизор.' 
> i cannot just say 'i am watching television.'
> 'я смотрю телевизор.'

 No-no! It is the other way around! 
"Я смотрю в телевизор" is "I am looking inside the TV set"! You can use it only when:
1) You are repairing your TV set: you have opened the back cover and you are looking trying to figure out what is wrong inside;
2) You are trying to watch a movie, looking into the TV screen, but do not understand what the movie is about and what is going on on the screen (this usage is common in colloquial speech), but I would not recommend to you using it since there are more nuances. It has some negative connotation BTW. 
The only way to say "I am watching TV" in Russian is "Я смотрю телевизор" (with no preposition).   

> ive learned that if i want to say 'i am looking at you', I must say
> я смотрю на тебя

 It is correct!   

> there is no russian translation for 'I am watching you' because 'смотреть' is used differently from the english verb 'look' or watch' which are both different verbs in english.
> so it is incorrect to say
> 'я смотрю тебя'
> even if the words seem to translate as 'i'm watching you'
> please correct me.

 I think you're right. But could you clarify:
How are those sentences different in English? (I am looking at you and I am watching you). I am afraid I do not understand the difference well.

----------


## tiudavidharris

'сажать' means 'to seat' while 'сидеть' means 'to sit'. 
what is the difference?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

It is very easy! 
"сидеть" is intransitive (no direct object). It means "to be in the sitting position": Я сижу на стуле. Он сидит за столом. Мы сидим и разговариваем.
"сажать" is transitive (requires a direct object). It means "to let someone to the sitting position": Я сажаю ребёнка на стул. 
"сажать" can also mean "to plant something" (by inserting seeds into ground): Я сажаю деревья. Они сажают кукурузу.
"сажать" also means "to put someone into the prison": Мы должны сажать преступников в тюрьму. 
BTW, "to be in the prison" is "сидеть": Преступники сидят в тюрьме.

----------


## Lampada

> ...I think you're right. But could you clarify:
> How are those sentences different in English? (I am looking at you and I am watching you). I am afraid I do not understand the difference well.

 _Я смотрю на тебя_ и  _Я слежу/наблюдаю за тобой (_например_, по той причине, что я тебе не доверяю)._ - _I am watching you - don't do it anymore!   _

----------


## maxmixiv

Смотреть is a cunning verb.
All the following phrases correct:
Смотрю в книгу (и вижу фигу)
Смотрю журнал
Смотрю расписание поездов
Смотрю в окно
Смотрю в бинокль/в микроскоп
Смотрю на экран монитора
Смотрю в монитор
Смотрю в зеркало
Смотрю на пол/потолок
Смотрю на тебя
Смотрю в тарелку
Смотрю в зубы коню (дарёному) 
Can anyone see any system? I can't  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

> Преступники сидят в тюрьме.

 Когда их туда сажают  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Смотреть is a cunning verb.
> All the following phrases correct:
> Смотрю в книгу (и вижу фигу)
> Смотрю журнал
> Смотрю расписание поездов
> Смотрю в окно
> Смотрю в бинокль/в микроскоп
> Смотрю на экран монитора
> Смотрю в монитор
> ...

 Let's try. 
Смотреть + Accusative (without prep.) 
a) the same as рассматривать, осматривать, оценивать - to inspect, to examine. 
b) to watch the performance, the action (представление, шоу, парад, казнь, word телевизор here is used instead of телепередачи - it is called metonymy) 
Смотреть + на + Accusative
to look at smth., to stare at the object without any specifically denoted direction of interest. 
Смотреть + в + Accusative
to look through smth. or inside smth. at smth else (в бинокль на Кеннеди, в зеркало на себя, в телевизор на кинескоп, в книгу на фигу) 
here is one exclusion: should be "смотреть зубы коню", I think it is again metonymy: "зубы" is used instead of "рот".

----------


## dondublon

Преступник должен сидеть, а следователь - сажать.

----------


## Medved

> Преступник должен сидеть, а следователь - сажать.

 Иногда - наоборот. Следак заслуживает глубокой посадки, а преступник - оказывается и не преступник вовсе.

----------


## dondublon

> Иногда - наоборот. Следак заслуживает глубокой посадки, а преступник - оказывается и не преступник вовсе.

 При нормальной жизни - так, а не наоборот.

----------


## Seraph

> ...BTW, "to be in the prison" is "сидеть": Преступники сидят в тюрьме.

   Остап Бендер says this in movie Twelve Chairs, to wife of Никифор Ляпис-Трубецкой, 'Either you stand or he sits' pretending he is some official, to get the chair.

----------


## Shady_arc

> here is one exclusion: should be "смотреть зубы коню", I think it is again metonymy: "зубы" is used instead of "рот".

 I think not. It is from "Дарёному коню в зубы не смотрят" (You don't look at the teeth of a horse you got as a gift), isn't it? The meaning behind the phrase is that one can estimate the age of the horse examining its teeth. So it is a) no use looking at them if the horse is for free anyway b) kinda rude.
Though the example is not representative for the very basic reason: govenment changes with time. That's where language development is so much like real life.

----------


## it-ogo

> I think not. It is from "Дарёному коню в зубы не смотрят" (You don't look at the teeth of a horse you got as a gift), isn't it? The meaning behind the phrase is that one can estimate the age of the horse examining its teeth. So it is a) no use looking at them if the horse is for free anyway b) kinda rude.
> Though the example is not representative for the very basic reason: govenment changes with time. That's where language development is so much like real life.

 That's what I mean. Examine teeth = смотреть зубы (like a dentist). But to examine teeth one should look into a mouth, смотреть в рот. Here we have a metonymy when we spread the meaning of рот to зубы to express both ideas simultaneously.

----------


## tiudavidharris

Hello, i am having trouble with the following sentences 
and i am wondering if i have the correct idea of using transitive verbs with там or туда 
я сажаю дерево там = i am planting a tree there. is this correct?
я сажаю дерево туда = i am planting a tree that way. 
я кладу мясо там = i am placing meat there. is this correct?
я кладу мясо туда = i am placing meat that way. 
i am also confused with using accusative or prepositional case with the transitive verbs.
я сажаю дерево на землю = i am planting a tree toward the ground. is this correct?
я сажаю дерево на земле = i am planting a tree on the ground. 
я кладу мясо на кастрюлю = i am placing meat toward the pan. is this correct?
я кладу мясо на кастрюле = i am placing meat on pan.  
i believe i have something wrong because it sounds odd that transitive verbs use or answer the question of 'где' while using accusative case rather than prepositional case.
hopefully i had the right idea previously. please point out corrections, Thanks!

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Hello, i am having trouble with the following sentences 
> and i am wondering if i have the correct idea of using transitive verbs with там or туда 
> я сажаю дерево там = i am planting a tree there. is this correct?
> я сажаю дерево туда = i am planting a tree that way. 
> я кладу мясо там = i am placing meat there. is this correct?
> я кладу мясо туда = i am placing meat that way.

 I would say, in the examples above the both options are possible. But there are some subtle differences. 
Using "там" with the verbs like "класть, ставить, сажать etc." conveys a more generic idea of location: it specifies "where you perform the action", "where the action takes place":
Я сажаю дерево в парке. (or) Я там сажаю дерево. - It means you are in a park now (or you are "there") and being located in the specified place, you perform planting a tree.
Using "туда" is more specific, it specifies a direction, i.e. to where you put something.
E.g., you cannot say "Я сажаю дерево в парк". But you can say: "Я сажаю дерево в землю" (into the ground). 
"Я кладу мясо туда" specifies a place to where you put the meat.
"Я кладу мясо там" I think is also valid, but it is more generic (where you are used to put the meat everytime, not only for this specific occasion), so "там" denotes a static location, not a direction. And it may mean a more generic location: a room, a storage etc. where you KEEP meat.
If you specifically mean a bag or a can, then you cannot say "Я кладу мясо там". Only "туда" would be valid.   

> i am also confused with using accusative or prepositional case with the transitive verbs.

 Exactly the same way as you use "там" and "туда" 
Accusative means direction (corresponds to "туда"). Prepostitional means location (corresponds to "там").   

> я сажаю дерево на землю = i am planting a tree toward the ground. is this correct?

 I would prefer "Я сажаю дерево в землю" because you insert it to inside the ground, not just onto the surface.   

> я сажаю дерево на земле = i am planting a tree on the ground.

 It can be used when you want to specify that "You are planting a tree when you are (yourself) on the ground" or "on the earth". 
Compare: Он сажает дерево на Марсе. - He is performing this being on the Mars  ::    

> я кладу мясо на кастрюлю = i am placing meat toward the pan. is this correct?

 It should be "я кладу мясо в кастрюлю" - I am putting meat to inside the saucepan. Note that "кастрюля" is not any kind of pan. It is usually deep and intended for boiling (not for frying!): http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%...8E%D0%BB%D1%8F. If you mean a pan for frying or roasting, it is "сковорода": http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%...BE%D0%B4%D0%B0, which is shallow. 
That is why, you say "в кастрюлю" (to inside, since it is deep) but "на сковороду" (onto the surface), depending on how you are going to cook the meat. The same is with static location:
"мясо сейчас в кастрюле" but "мясо сейчас на сковороде". 
If you say "я кладу мясо на кастрюлю" it would be strange, as if the saucepan were covered, and you were putting meat onto the cover.   

> я кладу мясо на кастрюле = i am placing meat on pan.

 It sounds extremely odd. There are two possible options I can imagine:
1) you are on the covered soucepan yourself  ::  and you perform the action when being there  :: 
2) or you do it regularly, so as if it were a normal place where you keep meat (on the cover of the saucepan). 
Normally, we would never use this phrase.   

> i believe i have something wrong because it sounds odd that transitive verbs use or answer the question of 'где' while using accusative case rather than prepositional case.

 No, "где" uses prepositional, not accusative. It is used for STATIC LOCATIONS.
But "куда" uses accusative, and it is used for DIRECTIONS.

----------


## it-ogo

там, здесь relates to the static position of the subject while туда, сюда describes the destination of motion or transfer.  я сажаю дерево там - I am there and I am planting the tree.  я сажаю дерево туда - I am planting the tree in such a way that it will be there after I will finish. 
The same is with your other examples.  я сажаю дерево в землю = i am planting a tree to the ground. "сажать на землю" means "to land (an airplane)" я сажаю дерево на земле = i am on the ground and I am planting a tree.  я кладу мясо на кастрюлю = i am placing meat to the top of the pan.  я кладу мясо *в* кастрюлю = i am placing meat to the pan.  я кладу мясо на кастрюле = I am on the top of the pan (sitting?) and I am placing meat. я кладу мясо *в* кастрюле = I am inside the pan (OMG!) and I am placing meat.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

In addition,
I think "класть" is sometimes used instead of "хранить", "держать" (= to keep, to store) in colloquial speech. In this case it can be used with "там" (i.e. static location):
Я кладу свои книги здесь = Я храню свои книги здесь (I am keeping my books here). It means you use this place regularly, not just put something there once. 
I am not sure if this usage is accepted in the literary language. But people do not always speak the literary language. At least I can hear it in colloquial speech.

----------


## tiudavidharris

thanks again боб уайтман and it-ogo!

----------


## tiudavidharris

Hello again, could i get help to distinguish the difference between these sentences and also thinking of some situations for usage of these sentences?
я сел на стул = i sat on chair (the action of sitting)
я посидел на стул = i sat on chair./i was seated on chair. (the position of sitting) 
these seem to have similar usages. for example, if i was narrating what i did in a room with a chair
perhaps my translations in english as wrong aswell which means the following translations are wrong aswell 
я садился на стул = i was sitting on chair (the action of sitting)
я сидел на стул = i was sitting on chair (the position of sitting) 
Thanks!

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Hello again, could i get help to distinguish the difference between these sentences and also thinking of some situations for usage of these sentences?
> я сел на стул = i sat on chair (the action of sitting)
> я посидел на стул = i sat on chair./i was seated on chair. (the position of sitting) 
> these seem to have similar usages. for example, if i was narrating what i did in a room with a chair
> perhaps my translations in english as wrong aswell which means the following translations are wrong aswell 
> я садился на стул = i was sitting on chair (the action of sitting)
> я сидел на стул = i was sitting on chair (the position of sitting) 
> Thanks!

 1. _"я посидел на стул", "я сидел на стул"_ - one cannot say like that, it is ungrammatical. 
2. садиться (imperfective) / сесть (perfective) mean "to sit down": it is the transition from the standing position to the sitting position: 
"Я садился на стул" is "I was sitting down onto the chair".
"Я сел на стул" is "I have sat down onto the chair". 
3. сидеть (imperfective) means "to sit": it is being in the sitting position (a state, not a transition). 
"Я сидел на стуле" - I was sitting on the chair. Note: "на стуле" (Prepositional case), since it is not direction, it is static location. 
4. посидеть (perfective) is "to sit for a limited time". The same as "сидеть", but it emphasizes the action was limited in its time duration: 
"Я посидел на стуле" - I sat on the chair for some short time.

----------


## tiudavidharris

I constructed the following sentences and have provided translation and usages for each, although i am not sure if they are correct. kindly please correct me if i am wrong: 
я смотрю на телевизор (i am looking at a television that is turned off with no show running.)
я смотрю на телевизоры (i am looking at different television models, not the shows running on them. For example, if i was at an electronic appliance store.)
я смотрю телевизоры (i am looking at many televisions that are turned on. for example, if i was a security guard watching different televisions providing video of different areas monitored by many cameras.)
я смотрю на машины (i am looking at different cars in an automobile shop)
я смотрю на машину (i am looking at a car)
я смотрю машину (i am watching a car, this seems incorrect)
я смотрию та машину (i am watching that car, a specific car) 
спасибо!

----------


## Lena

я смотрю на телевизор (i am looking at a television that is turned off with no show running.) 
Correct.  _я смотрю на телевизоры_ (i am looking at different television models, not the shows running on them. For example, if i was at an electronic appliance store.) 
Correct.  _я смотрю телевизоры_ (i am looking at many televisions that are turned on. for example, if i was a security guard watching different televisions providing video of different areas monitored by many cameras.)
As for a security guard, I would say, “Я смотрю на экраны (мониторы).” We do not call телевизор those appliances. _Смотреть телевизор_ means to be a spectator of a TV show or a TV programme.     _я смотрю на машины_ (i am looking at different cars in an automobile shop)
Correct. Or _Я рассматриваю машины_ (It means to look at more thoroughly, paying attention to details).  _я смотрю на машину_ (i am looking at a car)
Correct. Or the same as above “_Я рассматриваю машину”_ 
я смотрю машину (i am watching a car, this seems incorrect)
It’s impossible. Maybe Я слежу за той машиной in the meaning I am watching it as it moves along a road. 
я смотрию та машину (i am watching that car, a specific car)
It’s impossible. The same as the previous case. 
The number of the noun does  not affect the verb anyway.

----------


## tiudavidharris

why are добра and успеха in the genitive case in the following sentences? should they be in inanimate accusative casE?
я всем желала добра
всем пожелали успеха 
спасибо

----------


## Lena

It would probably be best to redirect you to http://masterrussian.net/f15/мы-выпили-чаю-20452/
A similar question has just been discussed there. Note posts 4, 6, 7 and 25.

----------


## Lampada

> It would probably be best to redirect you to http://masterrussian.net/f15/мы-выпили-чаю-20452/
> A similar question has just been discussed there. Note posts 4, 6, 7 and 25.

 
Там так напутано, что сам чёрт ногу сломит.  Пусть лучше идёт прямо в эти посты. 
Спасибо, Леночка!

----------


## Lena

> It would probably be best to redirect you to http://masterrussian.net/f15/мы-выпили-чаю-20452/
> A similar question has just been discussed there. Note posts 4, 6, 7 and 25.

 I have to apologize. I was wrong here. 
The correct answer is given by Medved’s post №28 in  Разные вопросы по грамматике (by tiudavidharris  
Though желать may also need the *accusative when the object is defined concretely. 
Я желаю именно эту книгу. 
P.S. Corrected due to Medved's remark.  ::

----------


## Medved

Helen. Regretfully it's not nominative, it's accusative. 
Я желаю именно (что?) эту книгу. 
Nominative would be "Я желаю эта книга", which doesn't sound any good.

----------


## Lena

> Helen. Regretfully it's not nominative, it's accusative. 
> Я желаю именно (что?) эту книгу. 
> Nominative would be "Я желаю эта книга", which doesn't sound any good.

 Oops! Of course I meant accusative. It was a pure typo. I'd better correct it there.  :: 
Thank you, Medved!

----------


## tiudavidharris

what if i was drawing information from people: 
я спрашиваю эксперта = im asking an expert. which case is used here? accusative or genitive?
я спрашиваю вcе or вcеx = im asking everyone. do i use вcе or вcеx? 
also, what if i was asking for a thing?
я спрашиваю совета = i am asking for advice. i believe this is in genitive case. 
the usage of accusative and genitive cases here are rather confusing.

----------


## Medved

> what if i was drawing information from people: 
> я спрашиваю эксперта = im asking an expert. which case is used here? *accusative* or genitive?
> я спрашиваю вcе or вcеx = im asking everyone. do i use вcе or* вcеx*? 
> also, what if i was asking for a thing?
> я спрашиваю совета = i am asking for advice. i believe this is in *genitive* case. 
> the usage of accusative and genitive cases here are rather confusing.

 Я спрашиваю всех (animated, it's accusative) 
Я спрашиваю совета. The *совет* here ("advice" is countable in Russian, don't forget) doesn't mean the person who answers.
Совет represents the information being asked here. That's why it's genitive with совета. 
Я спрашиваю *совет* ("council" is another meaning of совет), как нам следует поступить с провинившимся.
(Now совет is in the accusative case, which means that the counsil is being asked for its opinion on what they should do to the defaulter)

----------

